# فكرة مشروع تخرج هندسة اتصالات ^_^



## HOPE ^_^ (5 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

انا طالبة هندسة اتصالات سنة خامسة وعندي هالفصل مشروع تخرج 
وحابة تساعدوني بفكرة للمشروع ضرووووووري يا جماعة 


اللي عندو فكرة يحطها هون وبكون ممنووووونة كثييير :55:


----------



## mahmoud awd (6 سبتمبر 2011)

مش فاهم اية منونة وكدا اعملي اي حاجة سهلة وخدي تقديرك كلوا بيبقي ع الرف في الاخر


----------



## العبسي2 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام وكل عام والجميع بخير 

هو في هندسة الاتصالات يوجد مشاريع تخرج كثيرة جدا جداجدا ومميزة بس لو عندك 
خيال وبحث بجد بايكون اكثر سهولة 

علم الاتصالات فيه حاجات كثير مازال مش مستخدمة ومن الممكن أنها تكون مستخدمه 

الفكرة 
فرضا مشروع منع قناة اذاعية من البث على مساحة معينة 
على سبيل المثال ...... 
الجزيرة لمن صار لها تشويش من ليبيا أثناء الثورة الليبية أو أثناء المونديال الأخير كان مجرد تشويش يعني انهم غير قادرين على منع استقبال بثها فممكن أنتي الان تصممي مشروع انك تمنعي استقبال أي أشاره على دولة معينة 
...............................
فكرة ثانية أنا اشوفها مناسبة وجديدة وسهلة كمان 
سوي شبكة وايرلس بالليزر ........... طبعا يكون المبدأ نفس الاتصالات بالألياف الضوئية 

ولو فيها شوية تعب بس بايكون مشروع هااااااائل بحكم مميزات أشعة الليزر 


سلام وبالتوفيق


----------



## ولاءالياسمين (13 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا طالبة هندسة تصميم ميكانيكي سنة خامسة و بدي فكرة مميزة و مبدعة لم تعرض من قبل لمشروع التخرج


----------



## ولاءالياسمين (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*سوريا*

انا بدي كمان فكرة مشروع تخرج متميزة للهندسة التصميم الميكانيكي


----------



## يونس ماكس (18 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله
انا طالب هندسة الاتصالات عاوز مساعدة في مشروع التخرج بس يكون عبارة عن دائرة الكترونية يعني عملي وبسيط
والله الموفق


----------



## sallysallora (18 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا كمان طالبة هندسة الكترونيات والاتصالات .. سنة خامسة بدي فكرة مميزة لمشروع التخرج
إلي عندو فكرة بتمنى يساعدني


----------



## عماد الكبير (18 سبتمبر 2011)

كل دول طلابة مشاريع تخرج ربنا يوفقك وان شاء الله هحاول اساعدكوا ده لطلابة الاتصالات اما الميكانيكا فى يعملوا موضوع فى قسم هندسة الميكانيكا لانه ده مكانهم وهيلقوا حد يفيدهم مش هنا ...


----------



## alghamdi.2010 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

هناك شركات صغيرة تستعمل اليزر لربط شبكاتها.. ولكن..
هناك خيار افضل من اليزر بسبب ان اليزر يحتاج سماء صافية وثبات في التوجية ونضافة للعدسات ووو ..
هنا توجة عالمي الي استعمال نطاق جديد اسمة E-Band لربط الشبكات الاسلكية.. مشروعك يجب ان يناقش فائدة تحول الشبكات الي نطاق EBand (ذبذبات عالية مابين 70الي 90 قيقا هيرتز) علما انة كان غير مرغوب لسنوات طويييييييييلة (واكثر الموجود بالسوق تستعمل ذبذبة منخفضة مابين 3 قيقا الي 50 قيقا على اعلى تقدير.. والان اصبح هو الخيار لشبكات الجوال الحديثة القادمة.. هذا هو توجة لجميع الشركات مستقبلا..


----------



## هبة العباهره (13 يوليو 2013)

لو سمحت الفكرة التانية ممكن تزودني بمعلومات عنها


----------



## بازوو11 (15 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم
شباب ممكن طريقة ربط الهاتف الارضي بلمودم تبع الحاسبه لتفعيل الانترنت محتاج الطريق مصوره ​


----------



## مهندسه_اتصالات (18 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mjrm (24 يوليو 2013)

ممممممممممم في أفكار كثيرررة


----------



## اسماعيل ابو بلال (24 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

